# If this doesn't give you a reason to pause and rethink



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Belgian nuclear plant guard is murdered and has his security pass stolen | Daily Mail Online

Nuclear plants here in the US are fairly secure, however it wouldn't be too hard for a terrorist to target one of the security work force and try and force entry to a plant.

Remember they don't need the material. shutting a plant down wrong could result in another three mile island incident


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just a matter of time


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Not good at all! Better tighten security!! Security for the security!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If we would have bombed the shit out of them the first time all of this shit would not be happing now ,, so lets stop the BS government officials and bomb the shit out of them and end this shit .......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> If we would have bombed the shit out of them the first time all of this shit would not be happing now ,, so lets stop the BS government officials and bomb the shit out of them and end this shit .......


Not anymore.

The governments of the West have brought the enemy inside the Western nations.

All of the main jihadi groups have cells in the Western nations; including America. Wait and see what happens in the U.S. if it or Israel hits Iran, for example.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Let's Roll


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

The last 2 presidential elections proved that the majority of voters want this.

Freaking idiots.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd rather have a little dirty air from coal then be glowing. I wonder when nuclear power plants and their waste will be the end of us all.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thats sorta scary. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

General Curtis Lemay suggested a straight in approach for our bombers in the European Theater instead of the haphazard bombing runs they had been making. Pilots thought he was insane and almost revolted until they tried it. Casualties were down and more targets were being destroyed. He later implemented the fire bombing tactics in Tokyo that killed more people than the "A" bombs. We were committed to total war and victory at any cost back then. War is ugly. Japan and Germany have taken their places along side the peaceful world. We gave them a tune-up followed by a hand up.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> General Curtis Lemay suggested a straight in approach for our bombers in the European Theater instead of the haphazard bombing runs they had been making. Pilots thought he was insane and almost revolted until they tried it. Casualties were down and more targets were being destroyed. He later implemented the fire bombing tactics in Tokyo that killed more people than the "A" bombs. We were committed to total war and victory at any cost back then. War is ugly. Japan and Germany have taken their places along side the peaceful world. We gave them a tune-up followed by a hand up.


I'd say time to do it again.......... I'm not sure of the city, . . . Dresden comes to mind, . . . originally intended to firebomb only the factories, but the prevailing winds caught the flames and incinerated far more than was originally intended, . . . thousands upon thousands of civilian casualties.

Bad mojo, . . . but it seriously worked to end the war.

Besides all that, . . . I have this deep seated feeling that people either are for something or against it. If they are against it, . . . they ought to say so, . . . otherwise someone might just think they liked whatever is happening, . . .

The people of Dresden got their paychecks, did their banking, made their babies, etc. all at the expense of the Allied soldier's blood, . . . paybacks sometimes are hell.

******** of the middle east need to experience a little Dresden warmaking, . . . they might just become a peaceful religion then.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

We talked about this last year. One of our members works at a nuke plant, and assured us that the security forces in the US are well trained, with orders to shoot to kill.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> We talked about this last year. One of our members works at a nuke plant, and assured us that the security forces in the US are well trained, with orders to shoot to kill.


I wonder if there are any Muslims working in security.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

the last three jobs (two state and one municipal) didn't have a question on the form as to what was my religion. Not like the military they want to know so they can get the head stone right


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> Belgian nuclear plant guard is murdered and has his security pass stolen | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Nuclear plants here in the US are fairly secure, however it wouldn't be too hard for a terrorist to target one of the security work force and try and force entry to a plant.
> 
> Remember they don't need the material. shutting a plant down wrong could result in another three mile island incident


A valid point, I have but 1 plant upwind of me, but east of the Mississippi you are basically screwed if the power goes out.

I don't really understand it, a plant producing gigawatts of power can't keep its own circulating pumps going without diesel generator backups?


----------

